# Once thought safe, WPA Wi-Fi encryption is cracked



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"Security researchers say they've developed a way to partially crack the Wi-Fi Protected Access (WPA) encryption standard used to protect data on many wireless networks."

http://www.nytimes.com/external/idg/2008/11/06/06idg-Once-thought-sa.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Bummer! I guess I'll have to get a Linksys router with DD-WRT and run the RADIUS server.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Personally I am not at the moment running a wireless router. All Ethernet. But it was only a matter of time before this happened.


----------



## rob.rice (Apr 18, 2006)

those guys at the times are 6 months be hind the times that I know of 
a program has been around for 6 months at lest to do this


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

dustyjay said:


> Personally I am not at the moment running a wireless router. All Ethernet. But it was only a *matter of time before this happened*.


Yup, you are too right there, It was deffinitly going to happen wasnt it, and proberbly will for atleast a few more generations of the technollagy.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Battered, but not broken: understanding the WPA crack (2 web pages)

Don't hyperventilate yet; you're (mostly) safe

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That looks pretty harmless for most home networks for now. Also, since AES is immune to the hack, that's an easy upgrade for anyone that is worried.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

If they manage to crack the AES encryption algorithms we're in for a heck of a lot more trouble then getting our wifi stolen.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, they didn't really crack the TKIP encryption, just exploited a ***** in the armor.


----------

